# 4000 rpm rev limiter in neutral



## 2literRS (Jul 17, 2016)

hello,

Only DSG has this, right?

Does the TTRS manual trans have it too?

I read it can be removed with a DSG tune, so its part of the DSG software?

which ECU tune can remove this limiter?

thanks.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes the manual has it too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

If its the same as VW if you turn traction control off and press the clutch in it will rev beyond 4k


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

My DSG in N rpm limit at around 4000k rpm(I think same as Launch Control rpm) in P there is not limit(I can normaly rev it more than limit in N but didn't try until where...


----------



## 2literRS (Jul 17, 2016)

I heard some ecu tune remove the N rev limit and some do not. Even people with the same tune, same car do not agree.
There is only one TCU tune that specifically states the rev limit in N is removed. O34 DQ250 stage 2.

My limiter is 4k in P, N, and launch.

ESP off does not change limiter.

any other ideas to remove this for sure?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah 4K rev limit in mine which is a manual...a little lower on the S Tronic version. 
Question is why would you want to map it out, do you want to rev it's nuts off while stationary ?


----------



## 2literRS (Jul 17, 2016)

Templar said:


> Yeah 4K rev limit in mine which is a manual...a little lower on the S Tronic version.
> Question is why would you want to map it out, do you want to rev it's nuts off while stationary ?


Not to redline but do not want to cut out at 4k when I am playing. Never had a limited rpm car in neutral ,and never broke any cars playing. This is my 12th car. what is audi afraid of??


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

My van is the same. Stops at 4k. I do understand why its there, if you knock it into N & forget you don't look a complete tit, just a bit of one.
Also,it prevents undue wear & tear on transmission & Haldex system if you tried to launch it from the red line. LOL.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

the 4k rpm limit on the RS manual cars only came in mid / late 2010 onwards...if you have an RS before then you wont have the limiter


----------

